# one eye or two?



## bear300us (Mar 20, 2007)

my son in law is learning to shoot,he shoots right handed an shoots with his left eye only gun in the right hand. ive been trying to talk him into shooting with both eyes open gun in his left. he shoots shotgun lefty ,primary eye left.what do you guys think?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I was taught to shoot with both eyes open. My wife is left eye dominate and shoots with her right hand. Her contacts is one for distance and one is close up. She never could get it to work for her with both eyes open. She can shoot the x-ring out with any thing from a .22 to .45 at 10 and 15 yards. I just leave her be as she been doing it her way for 30yrs.


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

I've only shot handguns a few times, but so far I've been shooting with only my right eye open two handed grip with right hand pulling the trigger. What are the advantages to two eyes open?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

In a defensive fight you want to be able to see all you can as you may be fighting more than one BG. That's why it is so important to pick up the front sight. If you have one closed you maynot pick up a BG coming in from that side of you.


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

I would have never thought of that. The only shooting Ive done has been at the range and the targets stay where I put them I dont have to worry about them coming at me or shooting back at me. I guess I will start practicing shooting both eyes open and see how I do. Is that the main/only reason for shooting with both eyes open or is there more to it?


----------



## madmag (Jan 29, 2007)

The advantage is you see better....no tunnel vision. I found it easy to learn. Don't give up on th first try. Like many right handed people I am left eye dominate, but that does no matter when I use both eyes open.


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

Exactly what does it mean to be left or right eye dominant and how do you find this out? I've never been taught this.


----------



## madmag (Jan 29, 2007)

I will tell you my personal test. Others may have another way. Hold a pencil up in front of your face and use the top like a sight and sight in a an object in the room. Use both eyes open to begin. Then close left or right eye. If the sight picture does not shift then the eye you have open is dominate. With the non-dominate eye open (dominate closed) you will see a shift. I hope this is clear.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Madmags got it right for the test. The best advise I can give you is take a defense course at the range, gun club, or NRA. Ask around somebody will know of one or call the NRA and they will hook you up with a class in your area. Good luck.


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

I did the little test and my right eye is my dominant eye. Thats a good thing because I thing it would feel odd for me to have to shoot right handed left eye. Next time I go to the range I'll try both eyes open and see how I do.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Another way to tell is to make a circle with you hands ( O.K. sign). look through it to a point on a wall or any where. Stay focused on the far away object. Now, bring you hand toward your face. Your hand will land on the doninate eye.

I guess I anm one of the screwed up people. I am right handed and left eye dominant.


----------

